# Мумия для лечения позвонка



## amid (4 Мар 2011)

Скажите люди добрые мед.мумия помогает при остеопарозе, остеохонрозе и грыже позвонка...?


----------



## Доктор Попов (4 Мар 2011)

Не помогает.


----------

